# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Thể thao 24/7 >  Lịch sử bóng đá sang trang: Khi Messi, C.Ronaldo chỉ là... vai phụ

## Gutenberg

Lần đầu tiên sau nhiều năm, người ta mặc định xem Messi, C.Ronaldo chỉ là vai phụ trong cuộc đua xuất sắc nhất thế giới. Lịch sử bóng đá thế giới có vẻ như sắp sang trang...

>> Bạn đang muốn them gia cá cược? hãy truy cập ngay m88

Khoảnh khắc Luka Modric ẵm giải Quả bóng vàng 2018, thế giới bóng đá chứng kiến một bước ngoặt. Lần đầu tiên sau 10 năm, mới có cầu thủ không phải C.Ronaldo hay Messi có thể giương cao một danh hiệu cao quý..


Trong thế giới "của hai người" trước đó, chẳng ai có thể phá vỡ thế thống trị, dù cho không ít người cạnh tranh thành công rực rỡ. Đơn cử như trường hợp của Xavi, Iniesta, Sneijder hay Ribery.

Chính vì vậy, việc Luka Modric có thể ẵm cả hai danh hiệu Quả bóng vàng và The Best trong năm ấy thực sự là kỳ tích. Nhưng ngược dòng thời gian, ở thời điểm ấy, Luka Modric cũng gặp đối trọng đủ lớn, điển hình như C.Ronaldo vừa vô địch Champions League hay Griezmann vừa vô địch World Cup... Chính vì vậy, việc ngôi sao người Croatia có thể lên ngôi không dễ đoán như tưởng tượng.

Nhưng có lẽ, để tìm ra bước ngoặt khác lớn hơn, đủ để người ta nghĩ rằng sẽ có thay đổi cực lớn trong làng túc cầu thì phải tới năm 2020. Lewandowski đã khiến tất cả phải tâm phục bằng việc giành giải The Best một cách tuyệt đối.

Messi hay C.Ronaldo vẫn nằm trong top 3 rút gọn nhưng có lẽ chưa từng có thời điểm nào sau hơn 10 năm qua, họ bất lực đến vậy. Trong một năm mà Lewandowski quá nổi bật, hai siêu sao của bóng đá thế giới đã bị lu mờ hoàn toàn.

Trong bữa tiệc lớn nhất của bóng đá thế giới, Messi và C.Ronaldo vẫn xuất hiện nhưng họ giờ đây chỉ còn là kép phụ. Hãy nhìn phản ứng của họ sau khi Lewandowski nhận giải. Messi gần như không có phản ứng gì. Ngay cả một chút thất vọng cũng không. C.Ronaldo thì nghệt mặt và tỏ ra bối rối.


Lần đầu tiên sau 7 năm, C.Ronaldo viết tên Messi lên lá phiếu. Chi tiết ấy đủ hiểu siêu sao người Bồ Đào Nha buông xuôi tới chừng nào. Hay ở góc độ khác, CR7 không còn xem Messi là đối thủ chính như lời bộc bạch sau trận đấu gặp Barcelona. Thử hỏi nếu Lewandowski không quá xuất sắc và nổi bật, C.Ronaldo có thực hiện hành động "hiền hòa" tới vậy?

Bóng đá cũng theo guồng quay của cuộc sống. Không có điều gì là mãi mãi. Có lúc hưng thịnh rồi cũng có lúc suy tàn. Thực tế, cả C.Ronaldo và Messi đều đang bước vào chương cuối cùng của sự nghiệp và khó có thể mong đợi cuộc đối đầu đỉnh cao như thời trai tráng.

Ở tuổi 35, C.Ronaldo vẫn bùng nổ nhưng không còn ra sân trong mọi trận đấu. Một mình anh rất khó để kéo Juventus lên đỉnh cao ở Champions League, như những gì đã làm được cùng Real Madrid thời trẻ.

Messi thậm chí còn trải qua một gam màu buồn hơn trong những ngày tháng cuối cùng. Lúc này, El Pulga giống như ngôi sao cô đơn tại Nou Camp, khi tất cả những người thân cận đều rời khỏi CLB. Bản thân anh cũng đang đứng trước tương lai bất định khi sắp hết hết hợp đồng với Barcelona. Chưa bao giờ, bầu không khí trước mặt El Pulga u ám và nhiều sức ép như thời điểm này.

Việc C.Ronaldo và Messi bắt đầu sắm vai phụ mở ra cả bầu trời rộng lớn cho nhiều ngôi sao khác. Tuy nhiên, để ý thấy, hai người có thể phá vỡ thế thống trị của họ cũng... đã già. Cả Luka Modric và Lewandowski cũng đang bước vào chương cuối trong sự nghiệp của chính họ.


Sự lóe sáng của hai cầu thủ này là phần thường cho những nỗ lực nhưng họ không thể nào duy trì sự tỏa sáng ấy được lâu.

Lịch sử đang chờ đợi những người trẻ hơn như Kevin De Bruyne, Mohamed Salah, Neymar, Virgil van Dijk hay Erling Haaland... viết nên. Cuộc cạnh tranh của thời kỳ mới hứa hẹn sẽ vô cùng khốc liệt bởi không có cá nhân nào nổi trội hẳn như thời Messi và C.Ronaldo.
Kham khảo thêm Five88: https://www.gutenberg.net/five88/

----------

